# To wear or Not to wear Chaps?



## 5kiddos

I am new to english riding and am wondering about the usefulness of chaps. My trainer and my friend both have full chaps (suede). They mentioned that not only do they protect their pants from wear, and their legs from bruising at times, but also keep them warm in cooler temps. Do you wear chaps, and if so, full or half chaps and what purpose do they each serve? Not sure if I should get myself a pair or not as I am fairly new to riding.


----------



## tinyliny

I can't afford full chaps. Since I am fat, i cannot fit ready made ones and would have to have them custom made, like 300$. But, in any case, I ride in breeches with paddock boots and half chaps. Works very well. They also keep your calf from being pinched by the leathers of an English type saddle. I don't know how people can manage without something over the calf. Without it, every time you post the leather gives your calf a tiny pinch. I suppose if you have very thin calves it wouldn't happend, but if you are fluffy, or even the least bit rounded out in the calf, it will pinch. Love my Ariat half chaps.


----------



## MySerenity

Ditto to tinyliny's response.

I love to wear half chaps. I've used full chaps in the past but half chaps give you the grip and protection where you need it without the extra bulk in the way. Although, full chaps do help keep you warmer if that's a concern. 

Half chaps are also usually cheaper. I have ariat breeze half chaps. They are inexpensive, washable and super comfy. Ariat's zipper some times tend to fall if they are zip up so I like these because they zip top down so that's never a problem.


----------



## 5kiddos

What is the best way to figure size? I am a bit heavier, but my calves are not overly large, I don't think?


----------



## tinyliny

MySerenity said:


> Ditto to tinyliny's response.
> 
> I love to wear half chaps. I've used full chaps in the past but half chaps give you the grip and protection where you need it without the extra bulk in the way. Although, full chaps do help keep you warmer if that's a concern.
> 
> Half chaps are also usually cheaper. I have ariat breeze half chaps. They are inexpensive, washable and super comfy. Ariat's zipper some times tend to fall if they are zip up so I like these because they zip top down so that's never a problem.


 
Top down zip is the way to go. Very hard to do bottom up ones. And remember that they stretch. 
measure you calf at it's widest point, and use that to order. they have size charts.

Also, if you plan to use spurs (I dont') the chaps that come down over the back of the heel will get in the way of your spurs. So, get the kind that are cut away around the back of the heel.


----------



## clippityclop

I'm not a fan of full chaps - just not my personal preference. I love half chaps. I don't care for suede - I like smooth leather (of course they cost twice as much). I've had both - the ariat zip ups that are tapered and nice and fit over paddock boots, and the velcro tabbed ones (my favorite) and fit over anything (including stretch riding jeans) and fit well over my sneakers. In fact, that is what one would find me riding in on a typical day - comfy, well worn breeches, sneakers and leather half chaps. Some half chaps have an extra velcro strap at the top so you can cinch them a little tighter above your calf so they won't droop too much as you break them in and as they begin to take the shape of your leg. 

In my experience, the all leather ones (suede even more so) will stretch to at least a half size bigger after the first 20 rides so consider that as well when you look at sizing.

You'd have to just try everything out and see what you like. If you are considering full chaps, I'd try on a friend's pair that were already broken in and get up on the horse to see how they feel. If you go for half chaps and you can afford it, get some good quality real leather ones. They will last for many years, look quite fancy and nice and won't pill and stain like suede ones.

Ariat is a great brand - theirs will last a long time and they offer different price ranges and all look really pretty. I am not a fan of any of the Ovation brands. Every single pair I tried on (several pair) all looked like baggy socks on me. It's like they were cookie cutter made to some specific size leg that doesn't exist. So try before you buy!:wink:


----------



## wetrain17

I usually stick to half chaps during the winter, unless its too cold and I just ride in carhart's. I do have a pair of full jeans but I am not at all flexible and struggle to get on  so I opt out of that option.


----------



## verona1016

My everyday (half) chaps are suede with velcro tabs. There were really cheap, are really comfy, and they've lasted for years of regular use. 

I also have a pair of smooth leather zip-up ones for showing. And while I love the look, they're not nearly as comfortable. That's largely because I have short, wide calves and it's near impossible to find something that fits properly without being custom made. Even though the ones I bought are short & wide, they're still just slightly too tall and keep me from bending my knee all the way. I have nightmares of having to mount from the ground in those half chaps ;-)

ETA- I've never actually seen anyone ride in full chaps, and I'm not personally a fan of the look. I might feel differently if I lived in a much colder climate...


----------



## Delfina

I have custom-made full suede chaps. Only reason I have them is a friend of a friend outgrew them and was selling them ridiculously cheap. I love that I can clean the barn, throw them over my jeans and go for a ride. 

I also have half chaps but those only fit over my breeches.

Oh and TinyLiny, I am midget-sized with tiny lil calves (had to have my tall boots custom made) and I HAVE to wear some sort of chaps or tall boots to keep my legs from being pinched.


----------



## faiza425

I ride in half chaps. I've worn Ariat leather ones that I borrowed from a friend, and they kept my legs very warm on a cold day where I was running around helping with lead line classes and riding myself at a schooling show at my barn. They also helped my grip in the saddle.
I eventually bought my own pair of Dublin suede half chaps. They took no time to break in and I wear them tramping all over the stables (including sloppy pastures and the occasional misstep into a pile of horse crap). They keep my legs pretty warm and keep my jeans from wearing out (which was why I bought them in the first place).
I wore full chaps once, borrowing them from a friend so I could exercise a Western horse. In the barn, my entire legs were very warm. Once I started riding, I can't really remember how they felt because the horse decided to be a pill that day and I ended up having to focus on him 
Personally, I like that half chaps allow you to ride in paddock boots and jeans give the 'illusion' of tall boots. Since you ride English I would say go for half chaps


----------



## Captain Evil

I tend to ride in full chaps, breeches and boots, or just jeans. I loved my schooling chaps, but now that I have a Western saddle, Carhartts are just fine.


----------



## Lis

I used to have a waterproof, fleecelined pair of full chaps purely for yard work or if I had to take a hack out in the rain. Stopped my legs from getting wet and my feet ending up horrible. I have a pair of leather gaiters that I bought with a pair of jodphur boots when my long boots hadn't dropped enough for me to jump without ending up with bruises plus it means if my long boots break I'll have something smart to ride in for exams or my staff lesson.


----------



## minstrel

I have both - in the summer, when it's not so muddy and cold, I ride in my jodhpur boots and half chaps, and show in my show boots and gaiters. For the winter I have a pair of fleecy waterproof chaps for the very cold, muddy days which I can just wear over my paddock boots rather than having to change into cold leather boots to ride. I also own a pair of neoprene full chaps which I keep for the hottest of the summer weather - I can go up to the yard in shorts, slip my full chaps over them just to ride in (to stop rubbing) and then whip them off again as soon as I'm done riding. The neoprene isn't so hot, but it also isn't waterproof so no good for the colder weather.


----------



## Hoofpic

I will say that I LOOOOVE the new chaps! Im forsure keeping them.

I know they wont help but my feet felt better in the stirrups. It just felt like my ankles had more supportand most importantly no more rubbing or pressure on the inside ankles. Ironically, I never had an issue with my feet falling forward.

Now I should know somewhat in what it feels like to ride with leather boots on with the extra height.

I recorded my video too today.

I told my trainer that I went back to my old stirrups and she said good decision.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hoofpic said:


> I will say that I LOOOOVE the new chaps! Im forsure keeping them.
> 
> I know they wont help but my feet felt better in the stirrups. It just felt like my ankles had more support. Ironically, I never had an issue with my feet falling forward.
> 
> Now I should know somewhat in what it feels like to ride with leather boots on with the extra height.
> 
> I recorded my video too today.
> 
> I told my trainer that I went back to my old stirrups and she said good decision.


Was this meant to be in your thread ? This ones 3 years old


----------



## Hoofpic

Rainaisabelle said:


> Hoofpic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I LOOOOVE the new chaps! Im forsure keeping them.
> 
> I know they wont help but my feet felt better in the stirrups. It just felt like my ankles had more support. Ironically, I never had an issue with my feet falling forward.
> 
> Now I should know somewhat in what it feels like to ride with leather boots on with the extra height.
> 
> I recorded my video too today.
> 
> I told my trainer that I went back to my old stirrups and she said good decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Was this meant to be in your thread ? This ones 3 years old
Click to expand...

Sorry wrong thread lol


----------



## Acadianartist

I always wear half chaps for riding - I prefer them to tall boots which are too stiff for my liking. I really like the feel of the half chaps. However, last winter, when it got really cold (I'm in eastern Canada), I swore I would buy full chaps. My whole body was ok except the front of my thighs. The air flow would hit my leg right there and it would take hours to get my legs back up to a normal temperature. It was the only part of my body that got cold - and I rode in -20 Celcius weather. And for the record, I wear winter weight breeches with merino wool long underwear underneath. So if you plan on doing some really cold-weather riding, I recommend looking into full chaps. 

I'm intrigued by the talk of waterproof, fleece-lined chaps... googling them now!

Edited to add - ok, why the heck are the first bunch of sites selling waterproof fleece-lined full chaps from the UK? I know, it tends to be damp there, but why isn't anyone selling them in frigid Canada???? Yet another item I'll have to order online without being able to try it on...


----------



## jaydee

Well this is an old thread but maybe worth reviving!!!
I couldn't be without my half chaps but wear them with breeches, stretchy jeans or cut off's - I wouldn't find them comfortable over wider legged jeans
Acadian Artist - As in ex Brit I can tell you that I used to go for what seemed like September through to May riding in some form of waterproof clothing in the UK. I don't miss that at all!!! The winter clothing from there doesn't hold up too well in the real winter cold of North America. I wear padded ski pants (and jackets) here though Mountain Horse do a good range they cost more because I shop at stores like Marshalls and TJ Maxx for bargain prices


----------



## PoptartShop

I second @Acadianartist and @jaydee.

I always wear my half-chaps with my breeches or sometimes leggings. They even work with jeggings. Super comfortable, I wear them with my paddock boots.
The ones I have, I've had for YEARS. I need to clean them. They are like suede. Super comfortable, and they are velcro so I don't need to worry about a zipper breaking!


----------



## Textan49

I ride in jeans and short boots and never have a problem with stirrup leathers rubbing or the cold. I do have a pair of schooling chaps that I inherited, but I find them sort of clumsy to ride in. I find that most people seem to like half chaps.


----------



## Prairie

Another vote for full length chaps in cold weather, especially if you live in a windy area. If I'm riding western, I normally don't wear chaps unless it's bitter cold or we're riding in an area with lots of brush and thorns. I grew up wearing tall boots for English and now find half chaps awkward feeling with low boots so just put on my field boots.


----------



## Avna

Without half chaps my legs get pinched in the stirrup leathers so I always wear them. They also add some grip.


----------



## jaydee

I find that jeans on their own tend to creep up my legs leaving exposed flesh. I used to wear long rubber boots in the UK because they were cheap but fitted OK and good for stable work and riding so no changing footwear but they'd be way too sweaty for summer's here I think.


----------



## Acadianartist

jaydee said:


> Well this is an old thread but maybe worth reviving!!!
> I couldn't be without my half chaps but wear them with breeches, stretchy jeans or cut off's - I wouldn't find them comfortable over wider legged jeans
> Acadian Artist - As in ex Brit I can tell you that I used to go for what seemed like September through to May riding in some form of waterproof clothing in the UK. I don't miss that at all!!! The winter clothing from there doesn't hold up too well in the real winter cold of North America. I wear padded ski pants (and jackets) here though Mountain Horse do a good range they cost more because I shop at stores like Marshalls and TJ Maxx for bargain prices


Yes, dampness is different from dry cold. Neither is much fun though 

I also add some snow pants (or ski pants as you put it) over my winter breeches with long underwear underneath, but by then, I am REALLY feeling like I can't move anymore. Would like to find a better option, but short of a heated indoor, I'm not sure it exists!


----------



## Avna

Acadianartist said:


> Yes, dampness is different from dry cold. Neither is much fun though
> 
> I also add some snow pants (or ski pants as you put it) over my winter breeches with long underwear underneath, but by then, I am REALLY feeling like I can't move anymore. Would like to find a better option, but short of a heated indoor, I'm not sure it exists!


Check these out! What do you think?

https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/mountain-horse-polar-breech-8519


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I got some really nice ones from sports direct!


----------



## Acadianartist

Avna said:


> Check these out! What do you think?
> 
> https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/mountain-horse-polar-breech-8519


They look like they have potential Avna. Sadly, Smartpak will not ship to Canada. At all. But maybe I can find something similar. Not sure what's going on at the back though, hard to tell from the sideways picture. Would be better if they showed them from different angles. My issue with any of these pants that are meant to go over your breeches is that they have no stretch.


----------



## boots

I wear shotgun/full/exercise chaps year round.

Extra grip, more comfort on the english and polo saddles. Protection from brush when ranching.

Mine are smooth leather (in a mauve color). I have a pair of tan suede, but they were cut funny so they just sit in the back seat of my car with an extra pair of boots in case I hop on something unexpectedly.


----------



## greentree

I love riding in chaps! When it is hot, they protect my legs from bugs....when it is cold, they keep me warm. Mine were bought used, so i have no idea from whence they came....my best guess is Mexico. I will try to gfet a picture. Well worth the $40 I paid!


----------



## sarahfromsc

I like my full chaps in winter and ****** in the summer. Where we ride on trails over grown with thorny bushes and if you ever have had to dig a two inch thorn out of your leg you know why I wear them!

Plus on long rides I take them off and use them as a pillow for a short siesta.


----------



## Jan1975

Acadianartist said:


> They look like they have potential Avna. Sadly, Smartpak will not ship to Canada. At all. But maybe I can find something similar. Not sure what's going on at the back though, hard to tell from the sideways picture. Would be better if they showed them from different angles. My issue with any of these pants that are meant to go over your breeches is that they have no stretch.


I get Smartpaks so I get free shipping. Remember I will ship to you anytime!


----------



## Jan1975

As for the chaps, I've found that all of my winter running gear works great for riding, too! I wear my 1/2 chaps over them. In the summer, I prefer 1/2 chaps because I bum around in paddock boots until it's time to ride.


----------



## Acadianartist

Jan1975 said:


> I get Smartpaks so I get free shipping. Remember I will ship to you anytime!


And one of these days, I'll take you up on that! Thanks


----------



## Saskia

Not quite on topic - I used to always wear half chaps. Always. However I had ongoing ankle pain and one time rode without them and it was a fair bit better. I wouldn't have thought it would make a difference but it certainly did!


----------



## jaydee

I find that the padded ski pants and the padded riding trousers like the smartpak one's are usually warm enough if you just wear some thick tights or similar under them. When it gets so cold that I need breeches under mine its too cold to ride!!!


----------



## anndankev

I'd sure like to see a pic of @boots mauve shotgun chaps.


----------



## boots

anndankev said:


> I'd sure like to see a pic of @boots mauve shotgun chaps.


I also have boots and a jacket that kind of match. I wear these chaps exercising ponies, too.


----------



## anndankev

@boots
Love them, you definitely are part of the real west. 
How do they fasten up? Imagine they buckle at the waist, but what about the legs?


----------



## MrsBownsBoys

Unless it was for competition I rode with jodhpurs and boots so I use a half chap to stop rubbing on my calf. So comfy and you can use them for anything; riding, stable work ect. Last forever too, don't need to send a lot of money either.


----------



## boots

anndankev said:


> @boots
> Love them, you definitely are part of the real west.
> How do they fasten up? Imagine they buckle at the waist, but what about the legs?


Zippers. Everybody I know leaves the top inch of the zippers closed. Slide your foot through that and pull them on. 

I had a pair of batwings. I'll PM ya. They weighed almost as much as my stock saddle, I swear.


----------



## Zexious

Zombie thread! xD

I have no real preference between tall boots, half chaps, and full chaps.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I have a question that's kinda relevant since reviving the thread...

Do those of you who ride in cold climate (I'm in Northern Ontario Canada) ride in winter paddocks? If so... what brand/styles? I have a pair of Auken Paddock boots and they kill my feet after walking the 20 acres to get Dude. I bought them new at Greenhawk but I didn't splurge and get a better pair of boots till I knew I was for sure getting back into riding. I bought these last year when I was just giving lessons to a few local girls and having to go out in the pasture at their place to help with catching horses. So I'm kinda due for new boots but might as well get Winters if I'm going to have to buy boots this late in the year unless most of you think it's not necessary. I wore Timberland fall boots (not the winter fur lined) and I was fine but I also wasn't outside riding for an hour.

Do you think I could get away with these boots (that I already own) without half chaps for winter riding and not getting pinched/in the way of riding...









They go just below my knee.


----------



## Golden Horse

My concern with those is it looks like the tread is quite rugged, so I would be concerned about them sticking a little. Also with winter boots you often have to go up a stirrup size to allow room for the heavier boot.

Apart from that advice, once winter bites, it's time to keep warm, be safe, but keeping warm is part of it.


----------



## tinyliny

the tread on them concerns me, too. and, no apparent heel.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse and @tinyliny That's what I was thinking. They aren't riding boots by any means they are just amazingly rated and comfortable winters that I love so much I have two pairs! I got transmission oil on my light grey pair and they stained even though I attempted to get it off right away.

I think I might get Ariat Extreme Lace H2O Insulated winter paddock boots. Honestly my Ariats though western were a paddock style boot (I hate cowboy boots even though I was Western 100% back then) and found them some of the most comfortable boots I've ever owned! I also have a pair of Timberlands but I think I'll run into the same problem. Too much tread, not warm enough.










Here are the Ariats I'm considering...


----------



## tinyliny

those black lace up paddock boots are fine, in general, but will not be warm enough for winter riding. I have that pair, and the lacing in the area that is right in the middle of the line of laces would dig into my upper ankle when I rode (heels down means that ther is a fair amount of bend in the ankle. ), So, I took them to my shoe guy, who just excised one lace hole pair, to reduce the pressure. now they work fine.

however, not a winter boot.


----------



## ChitChatChet

I have those Airats but in the insulated and waterproof model. I dont think they make them anymore  


Wore out one pair and now have one pair for dirty work and one pair for good. The dirty work pair I have been wearing for 20+ years.

They'll keep your feet warm and dry but not for really cold weather.

I have Bogs I ride in when its really cold. They are supposed to be for dress I think but work well for riding.


----------



## Chasin Ponies

I have schooling chaps that are (believe it or not) 35+ years old! The only time I really used them was riding really rank, high strung, potentially dangerous horses and for starting the babies.

The great advantage of full or half chaps (made of real leather) is that they grip the leather of the saddle and stick you on like glue. Put yourself into position and you will stay there.

Unless you are planning on training or re-training hot or badly handled horses, you probably will never need schooling chaps. I just put mine on anytime I sensed a horse was going to be extra challenging or when I was going on a particularly rough trail ride.

Half chaps look nice and do provide some grip. I've recommended them to some of my more timid lesson students but don't go too cheap. If you buy real suede or leather, they can last a lifetime!


----------



## jaydee

Muck boots don't have ridged soles and keep your feet really warm
I have a bit of a phobia about riding in boots with really thick soles, always seems a high risk of getting stuck in the stirrups


----------



## Acadianartist

WhimsicalMe - Years ago, I bought winter paddock boots for my daughter (Mountain horse brand). She hated them and I couldn't blame her. She wore them maybe three times. The big problem with with a lot of those winter paddock boots is that they have no flex. You cannot put your heels down no matter how you try. And the stiffness makes it hard to walk with them and eventually, would give her blisters. I paid 150$ for boots she wore maybe three times.

So we both got some tall, gently used winter riding boots. Will try to see if I can find a photo. We never got cold wearing these boots while riding. Notice I said WHILE riding. And we ride in -20 Celcius weather. But here's the thing, your feet will not get nearly as cold when you're riding as they will if you're just standing around. This is coming from a mom who spent many hours just watching her daughter take lessons. If I'm standing around, I wear my Cabella's -40 Celcius rated boots (best Xmas present my husband ever gave me). And I still get a chill if I'm just standing for a long time. But if I'm riding, the tall boots go on and I don't even have cold toes. Because your feet do move a bit constantly and they're not in contact with the ground when you're riding. I used to bring my tall boots in the riding arena and switch from my Cabella's to my tall boots when it was time for me to ride (my daughter would go first, then me). It made that much of a difference. 

Forget trying to ride in short, stiff boots. It's like trying to ride a bicycle with big clown feet. 

But the number one issue you will have with a winter riding boot is flex (well, after warmth). Anything that keeps your foot and ankle in a stiff position is fine for wearing on the ground, but not in the saddle. Far too bulky too. So try it on and flex your foot before you buy. 

These look nice: Horse Tech Tall Winter Riding Boots


----------



## Acadianartist

These are my daughter's winter riding boots. Well, with any luck, they're mine now because her foot grew over the summer  Nothing fancy, but good lining and lots of flex. (P.S. I considered buying the boots I posted above for myself, but they don't have ladies sizes between 6 and 10 wth???). Like I said, these were great for riding. But for walking/standing around, get yourself some really good cold-rated boots. Trust me, I'm a wimp about having cold feet and have terrible circulation.

Auken Whistler Winter Tall Boots | DRB7893 | Greenhawk


----------

